# Knights of Rhodes. Rhodes, Rhodos, Rodos, Rodi, Greece



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

The Sovereign Order of the Knights of St John. 
Known also as Knights of Jerusalem, Knights of Rhodes, Knights of Malta.

It is reported to be founded in early 12th century A.D. in Jerusalem, by Pierre Gerard as a hospitaller Order. In 1247, after the fall of Jerusalem, the Knights of St John begin to lose their forts one after the other, and finally sail to Cyprus, in 1291. There, Grandmaster Foulques de Villaret starts negotiating with landowner Vigniolo de Vignioli, who finally sells him Rhodos, and therefore, in 1309 the Order of St John, counting about 600 knights, occupies the island. From this time and until their depart, in 1523, they will be called “The Knights of Rhodos”.






























































Leader of the Crusaders’ Order is the Grandmaster, granted the utmost authority over administration and military issues for life, assisted by his Council. During the 213 years of the Knights’ presence in Rhodos, they have had 19 Grandmasters. The Hospitallers’ Order was a multi-national organization, divided into national groups, called “tongues”, which were, starting from the older: Provence, Auvergne, France, Italy, Aragon (Iberian), England and Germeny. From the tongue of Aragon stemmed the eighth tongue of Castilla. The common official language for all tongues was latin.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Archaeological Museum formerly the Hospital of the Knights









Courtyard in the Grandmaster's Palace








































































Chapelle Francaise,Knights Quarter,Rhodes Old Town








































































Copy of Laocoon and his son's being crushed by the serpent by 1st cen sculpters Agesandros, Athenodoros and Polydoros in the Grandmaster's palace.



























Palace of the Grand Master (Nice view!!!) 










*UNESCO World Heritage Site *
The citadel of Rhodes, one of the best preserved medieval towns in Europe, in 1988 was designated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The Palace of the Grand Masters, the Great Hospital and the Street of the Knights, the Upper Town is one of the most beautiful urban ensembles of the Gothic period.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Wonderful pictures. They say Rhodes Old Town is Europe's best preserved medieval walled town. 

Thanks for posting...:cheers:


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Great pics! I didn't know the knights castle was so well preserved


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Are we still in Greece?!


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Dinivan said:


> Great pics! I didn't know the knights castle was so well preserved



Not only the castle but the entire medieval city is well preserved.  

Giorgos: Looks like a fairy tale of Kings and Princesses, does not it! :nuts:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

skyskrapas said:


> Giorgos: Looks like a fairy tale of Kings and Princesses, does not it! :nuts:


Yep! 
Looks also like a movie set or something (its so well preserved)...I really like it.
I wonder if they have filmed or are allowed to film medieval films here?


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

boys will be boys.


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

amazing, such well preserved fortifications... and the old town still has such a medieval look.

btw, These knights are most well known under the names Knights Hospitaller or just the Hospitallers... in English at least.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

The Palace was built in XIV century by the Knights, damaged heavily in year 1856 and in year 1912 Italians decided about its rebuilding as a summer residence for *Mussolini *and *Italian King Vittorio Emanuele III*. So it is a little bit more modern that it should have been.

The name of Hospitaller is correct. Today the most common name is "Order of Malta". The Order settled today in *Rome*, where it owns, with extraterritoriality status, the Magistral Palace in Via Condotti 68 and the Magistral Villa on the Aventine Hill. Extraterritorial, meaning they can issue their own passports and exchange ambassadors with other countries (forty to date). It is the world’s smallest independent state.

This is the Aventine Hill in Rome (Order of Malta place). Tourists gather to look throught a keyhole.









Suprise. Looking through the keyhole!!! It is St Peter's :banana:


----------

